# Cat5e in EMT,do I need to ground emt?



## backstay

So all the EMT is exterior, and not continuous. I say no.


----------



## newvision

Yes emt is all exterior, mounted to soffit of house. I didn't think I needed to, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## backstay

When low voltage systems come into the structure from elsewhere in conduit(metal) you have to ground it(bond). Metal water piping systems have to be. But I don't know of anywhere a noncontinuous metal system has to be, think fence, hand rail, ect.


----------



## HackWork

I've installed a couple thousand EMT sleeves for low voltage wiring and never even thought about grounding. Never failed an inspection either.


----------



## newvision

Thank you guys for your help! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## gnuuser

while it may not need to be bonded it should be (if anything it can act as emf shielding) 
while a camera system is not a vital communication network the cabling can still pick up induced voltages powerful enough to damage equipment.

the crucial thing to remember is never run communications and power cabling in the same conduit or raceway without shielding between them
(poe voltages are not of sufficient amplitude to induce any significant current within the other conductors in the cabling) but a circuit feeding a refrigerator or electric dryer or range is another story all together:laughing:


----------



## EJPHI

Doesn't Colorado get some serious thunderstorms?

Are you exterior/exposed EMT runs fairly long? Do they penetrate to the interior?

I would ground them.

EJPHI


----------



## oliquir

in the cec anything under 50vac or dc doesnt need grounding/bonding.


----------



## Tom the lecrician

Same in the us, it's not needed. It's actually proba ly provided in the cat5


----------



## Tom the lecrician

Yeah it's low voltage, and your conduit runs are not going to any other hox...I say you're ok


----------



## ponyboy

EJPHI said:


> Doesn't Colorado get some serious thunderstorms?
> 
> Are you exterior/exposed EMT runs fairly long? Do they penetrate to the interior?
> 
> I would ground them.
> 
> EJPHI




You're reaching. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tom the lecrician said:


> Same in the us, it's not needed. It's actually proba ly provided in the cat5


A bonding conductor?


----------



## Big John

I've run miles of EMT with communications and class 2 power conductors in it. I sincerely don't even care if something says that should be bonded: There's no hazard there, it ain't happening.


----------



## HackWork

I should start a service making people's houses safer by running a #6 wire around their house and bonding their railings, mailboxes, shutters, door knobs, swing sets, lawn jockeys, bushes, etc.


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> I should start a service making people's houses safer by running a #6 wire around their house and bonding their railings, mailboxes, shutters, door knobs, swing sets, lawn jockeys, bushes, etc.


If someone has lightning / surge worries, and the digging isn't too awful, adding a loop of #4 around the perimeter to the GES is not a bad buy.


----------



## Majewski

But how many times have you gotten a job like that? I don't know a house around here with that.


----------



## splatz

Majewski said:


> But how many times have you gotten a job like that? I don't know a house around here with that.


Zero! 

I get a lot of calls for help with lightning and surge damage but the digging always been prohibitive. 

It's a tough sell with new construction, nobody's that interested until they have the problem, can't get them to add it when they build.


----------



## Majewski

That's what I figured. Not that I dislike the idea, I just see it as a tough sell for many reasons.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Big John said:


> I've run miles of EMT with communications and class 2 power conductors in it. I sincerely don't even care if something says that should be bonded: There's no hazard there, it ain't happening.


Same here and I feel the same way.


----------



## Byte

oliquir said:


> in the cec anything under 50vac or dc doesnt need grounding/bonding.


I think he is talking about the EMT, not the circuit. Here is from CEC:

10-304 Other conductor enclosures
(1) Metal enclosures for conductors, other than those referred to in Rule 10-300 *(services), shall be bonded to ground, except
(a) in runs of less than 7.5 m that are free from probable contact with ground, grounded metal, metal lath, or conductive thermal insulation, and that, where within reach from grounded surfaces, are guarded against contact by persons; and
(b) runs used for physical protective sleeving of less than 1.5 m in length, where the installation method is such that it is improbable that they will become energized.

So it may be required to be bonded to ground.


----------



## Southeast Power

I came up not pulling a ground wire in any EMT.
Now these young guys want to waste a roll of green wire every chance they get.


----------



## Big John

Suncoast Power said:


> I came up not pulling a ground wire in any EMT.
> Now these young guys want to waste a roll of green wire every chance they get.


Depends what it is: EMT carrying power on non-conductive structure? I'm pulling a ground. Seen too much damaged pipe to want to risk that.


----------



## RePhase277

Many times I won't put a green wire in a pipe feeding overhead lights, because you would have to be trying to get shocked in order for fixture grounding to be necessary. I too have seen enough broken conduit fittings/joints that pulling a bonding wire to receptacles and utilization equipment has become second nature to me.


----------



## Southeast Power

Steel setscrew solve lots of those problems


----------



## RePhase277

Suncoast Power said:


> Steel setscrew solve lots of those problems


No doubt. Most separated conduit joints are either broken zinc cast fittings or compression fittings.


----------



## Cl906um

Is there any lightning protection on this structure. If so, I would bond it. If not I would look to see if it is a suspect area for strikes. You are probably putting these cameras at some of the higher points of this building..


----------



## Byte

My experience has been to bond certain isolated sections of metallic conduits to ground.
Can never have enough bonding points.


----------

